# Kenpo Kards



## Casey_Sutherland (May 10, 2005)

I want these...very...bad! I am actually pretty excited for when the full edition of kenpo kards are released. I beleive they will enhance a lot of learning and will assist in many areas of kenpo training and knowledge building. Any thoughts?

http://kenpokards.com


----------



## Blindside (May 10, 2005)

I think they are a neat training tool, I'm sort of jealous that I can't use them (different tech names).  I would use them if I could.

Lamont


----------



## SION (May 10, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> I want these...very...bad! I am actually pretty excited for when the full edition of kenpo kards are released. I beleive they will enhance a lot of learning and will assist in many areas of kenpo training and knowledge building. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://kenpokards.com


Definatly excellent, everyone should own a pack not only for there excellent traning material, they are also such a part of our history. The large lithographs are awesome to.

C


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 10, 2005)

I love the cards!  The artwork is amazing!  The lithographs are fantastic too.  We have a few in our school and they look so cool!  I agree they are a great part of Kenpo history.  If you get a change to have Mr. Parker and Stephanie Johnson come to your school to show them, it is well worth it.  The kids had a fantastic time as well as the adults.  :asian:


----------



## kenposikh (May 10, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> I want these...very...bad! I am actually pretty excited for when the full edition of kenpo kards are released. I beleive they will enhance a lot of learning and will assist in many areas of kenpo training and knowledge building. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://kenpokards.com




They certainly are excellent I not only have a set of the cards but I have the limited edition signed pre cut version of the cards framed and hung up in my studio the students love them. The artwork is amazing.

If you live outside of the US then the kards can be found at www.kenpokards.co.uk

That's where I got mine from excellent delivery time and prompt too.


----------



## SwedishChef (May 10, 2005)

I want the Ed Parker and Prof. Chow rookie cards.   That's not what these are?


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (May 14, 2005)

I recieved an email from Mr. Ed Parker Jr. and it stated 

*"**We are going to press this week on the Official Guide to the Kenpo Kards.  In about 6 more weeks we will be going to press with the next Dek of kenpo kards. Hopefully by the end of this year we will have the 3rd dek done."*

Mr parker's secretary also sent me an email stating

*"Thank you for asking about the Kenpo Kards. As a new learning tool the 
Kenpo Kards are still in the early stages of development. Due to the complex nature of the information on the back of the Kards and the detailed illustration work on the front, we are not moving as fast as our demand. Don't give up though, the second dek is in the final stages of completion and may go to print as early as late June or early July. We 
have had to push the print back a little to insure integrity of the 
information. Your patience will be well rewarded when you see the work put into these."* 

I can't wait to see these in action and incorporate them into our program.


----------



## SION (May 15, 2005)

The art work on the second deck of Kards is a further step up from the first, it is definitely more advanced from the first, with a lot more detail in the art work. You should also check out the Lithiographs, they are absolutely superb.

The unofficial guide will help I am sure a lot of people to learn in a different manner and to give training a different edge.

In time to come these will be like the Infinite Insights, hard to come by!

KJM


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 18, 2006)

Any word on a release date for Tek Dek 2?


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 18, 2006)

The KenpoKards web site has not been updated since July 05. At that time, it indicated that approximately 45 of the graphic designs were completed, the content was being final reviewed. 

I"m still watching ...


----------

